# Ubu Rex



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

As of today, I own this on CD (performed in 2003, Warszawa). I have yet to find a part of Penderecki's output that I dislike. This is currently my favourite opera, and I have a feeling that I will hear it more than once more this week. My Polish friend saw this staged in Gdańsk either last year or very early on this year, and messaged me with a lot of enthusiasm afterwards - I hope that another staging takes place soon, whether it's near my home or not - I'd happily travel to see this. I think I recognise some of the music from Symphony No. 3, too (I'm almost certain, but I don't know if I'm mixing it up with one of his other symphonies).


----------

